# Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Golf Rallye 2.0 tfsi 4motion stage 4 REVO*

I own a Golf Rallye and I'm starting a engine swap. I have my eyes on an 2.5 tfsi engine from an Audi TT RS witch I haven't found yet but I will.























































_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 9:48 PM 12-24-2009_

_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 9:55 PM 12-24-2009_

_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 11:15 PM 12-24-2009_


_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 12:23 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*

pics dont work for me? but all i have to say is "no balls"...


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

we will see who will be laughing last????


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*

I hope you have some spare testicles to be able to afford that engine


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

It shouldn't cost more than this project 
It's an Audi A3 TDI converted in to Audi RS3 as I like to call it with an 3.2 v6 engine and DSG gearbox
Pictures:























































































































































what do you say?????? 

_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 11:40 PM 12-25-2009_

_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 11:43 PM 12-25-2009_

_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 11:56 PM 12-25-2009_


_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 1:22 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*

These are nice projects but what's with the garage/bomb shelter?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That's the basement of my new house and it's 260m2,and the house is 420m2 without the basement.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

Not sure about 260m2 sounds big but holy s*!t what I could do with a basement that I could put a lift in.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

its funny how much **** some people will give people who just started posting, then shut right up when they see how well you can put a project together. Looks great, nice rallye cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Thanks kompressorgolf you're support means a lot to me. I will try not to disappoint you


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

I'm all for this project, but considering the TT-RS isn't even out yet you'll have a hard time finding one of those engines (unless you've got a hookup). Good luck, I'll be watching this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

With how clean that S-3 swap is, im sure this wont be disapointing. that will be one helluva swap for a rallye, the first im sure the last, probably! Gratz on thinkin out the box and trying something new and bad-ass!


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

Hello, I has a customer that want this TT RS engine also. My distributor can diliver this engine but it's a lot of money. This TT RS engine with wiring etc but without the gearbox cost 8500Euro and that is a lot of money. Regards, Wilco
http://www.DutchBuild.com


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dutchbuild)*









YES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Rallye, and maybe update us with the build of your garage too.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Thanks for the info Dutch but I'm not in a hurry with the engine Because I have a lot of work to do before i need the engine. I've bought some parts that I need about the build and I will be posting them later? By the way Thanks Dutch Because I have contacted you earlier by mail and you gave me some very useful tips witch made me very happy. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This are the parts that I already bought.
Because my Rallye had a bit of rust on the front wing I had to find a new one
















and I bought spare front and back fender 








Haldex gen.2








ABS and the pump from a Golf 5 R32








Another spare pair of headlights








Dashboard from an Audi A3(leftover from the previous project







)








Prop shafts:
one from Audi TT and another from a Golf 5 R32


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Impressive


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Wish I could just run out and pck up a some spare Rallye lights, fenders, and bumpers.








Hard to imaging tossing a Rallye front wing do to a small rust hole.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

hi there much respect for wanting the ttrs engine ,
i am also looking for one to use in the future for my corrado , i know a friendly audi dealer who let me have a good look round a ttrs just before christmas looks hard but no impossible good luck and much respect to yourself 
will keep an eye on this thread 
cheers bam20v


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (bam20v)*

4 Keeps, Bump!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Check this out








http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-TT-RS-...ae3e8
found it. But I'm still going to wait.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I like this A3!
Waiting for more pics of Rallye in progress.








Pozdrav iz Hrvatske!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Hvala puno veliki pozdrav do tebe iz Makedonije, i naravno bice jos slika iako sad za sad samo skupljam delove ali uskoro pocinjem sa modifikacijama. 
Mnogo se divim tvoim projektima stvarno imas "jaja"








Nadam se da ce i moj projekt izaci tako dobar kao tvoj Lupo


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4you2* »_Hvala puno veliki pozdrav do tebe iz Makedonije, i naravno bice jos slika iako sad za sad samo skupljam delove ali uskoro pocinjem sa modifikacijama. 
Mnogo se divim tvoim projektima stvarno imas "jaja"








Nadam se da ce i moj projekt izaci tako dobar kao tvoj Lupo










Hvala
















Audi je odlicno ispao , tako da za Rallye Golfa ne sumljam da ce biti odlican http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ako sta treba - javi


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

wow greattt build

im def watching this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking good, I`ll be watching this thread


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And some more parts have just arrived
Recaro seats with Sparco slide runners








tail lights








and the steering wheel 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This is an awesome project, cant wait to see what you do with the 2.5. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 5 zylinder


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is what I have been doing last days 

























Nothing special. I am removing the paint because I'm looking for rust and I will be repainting the body in tornado red, so it will be perfect







rill:


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

absolutley amazing! keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Great project ! Keep the pictures coming..


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (El Groso)*

im watching...


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I hope you have some spare testicles to be able to afford that engine









Everything has a price to it even my balls, it's really none of my business how someone could afford a project. My interest is how much each part concerning the build would cost since that's the forums objective VW information.
What transmission options would this engine work with?
As Dutch mentioned the engine alone cost EU8500
*$11,800.00*


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (atoson)*

already found it for 8999 euros complete engine and gearbox. follow the link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-TT-RS-...1d1c7





























But I'm still waiting


_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 8:30 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you think about these wheels?
MAK 18x8 Black


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

Love the project but don't like the wheels.
Sorry


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Love the project but don't like the wheels.
Sorry









x2. 
I say something more classic and/or motorsport inspired.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Vidim da gulis farbu , tako treba!
Ja sam svoga isto pogulio


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, thats is all such a crap, now all the stuff you just took out of the rally, ship it straight to me right away!
I set the photo of the motor as a background.
really nice.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I don't know..... I like the wheels. Maybe they are not Racing wheels but I think that they will perfectly look on my car when everything is finished,and if they don't fit and look as I imagine them then I will think about selling and finding something else.
Thanks for you're honesty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4you2* »_


















It's similar to this discontinued model from TSW
















Look for other styles that fit your bolt pattern unless you already bought those black ones.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (atoson)*

to me they look more like this Oxigin model 








I was driving these Oxigin wheels on my Audi










_Modified by 2fast4you2 at 5:25 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

I think the newer car can pull that style off better than a MKII would.
Period correct wheels would set it off. No BBS splits though please.







They've been done to death. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

To sam od tebe i video pa sam ondak malo promislio i svatio sam da je najbolje da i ja to uradim posto auto bice sasvim druge boje pa ne bi hteo sutra da mi se stara boja odozdo pojavi na prvi znak ostecenja. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have stopped removing the paint because when I'm done with everything I will take the body shell to sanding and let the professionals do their job.This is what I am doing right now.
Heater from a Golf mk5


















synhcro 









haldex gen.2


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*

very cool build. mk2 rallye is the bees knees http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

wow. subscribed!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is what I have just finished:














































One down two to go !!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

nice, good work!


----------



## mk2jetta_guy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

this is going to be one bad ass rallye when your done i love it


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (mk2jetta_guy)*

Mnogu mi e drago sto ima nekoj vo Makedonija so zelba, poznavanje i finansiski sredstva da dozvoli vakvo hobi. Super, samo napred !


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (vwetish)*

Fala na podrskata http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

look what I have just bought


























































and got them for a very low price







.My project is far from needing any brakes,but I just couldn't resist them


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

Keep in mind that the Gen2 will not clear your fuel tank since it sits to far back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Dutch1967)*

Yes I know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4you2* »_look what I have just bought


























































and got them for a very low price







.My project is far from needing any brakes,but I just couldn't resist them 









Touareg?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Yes and they are the same as Porsche Cayenne but the most interesting thing is the price... 500 euro or 680$


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4you2* »_Yes and they are the same as Porsche Cayenne but the most interesting thing is the price... 500 euro or 680$
















At junkyard I bought touareg V10 TDI front calipers for 250€








But two years before I paid brand new calipers 850€ for Lupo


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

looking great in here, you going to run the whole mk5 interior as well? i.e. dash etc? i think it would be the first! as well as your engine choice! watching this one for sure!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

The dash from a golf mk5 is allready in there,only I diden't have time to take some pictures but I will. But only the dash from a Golf mk5 is going in and nothing else.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

Although it's not a 2.5ltr but it's a good place to find brand new items, besides Eurospec is about 25 mins drive from my place. $6000.00 Brand new, click on the image to take you to *Eurospec's* ebay page.



_Modified by atoson at 7:14 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (atoson)*

It's a great engine, in fact it was mu first choise untill I saw the 2.5 tfsi and it's spec.
Type:	TFSI Inline 5 Cylinder
Horsepower	340 bhp
Torque	332 lb-ft @ 1600 - 5300 rpm
Displacement	2.5 liters


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

sto menjac planiras da koristis? od mk4 ili mk5? ako e mk4 mislam ke treba da go simnes na drebong blokot malce. inaku pasuva bez problem na samo predna vuca menjac. za americki pazar bubicite 2005 pa nagore se site 2.5 i-5 a se mk4 sasija. isto i mk5 golf i jetta. od niv najdobro mozes da iskoristis drzaci i slicno. kade zivees vo sk?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (vwetish)*

Planiram da go koristam originalniot menjac od 2.5 tfsi koj bi dosol so motorot bidejki ovoj motor fabricki ima 450 nm, a samo so cipuvanje go krevaat na 400 ks i 550nm. Na internet imam najdeno i duri i aplikacii so 460 ks i 650 nm, zatoa mislam deka e najdobro da go koristam originalniot manjac a baska e toa sto golfceto go pravam da bide 4wd.








Inace sum od Skopje. Pozdrav http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

svaka cast care, audi izgleda super a siguran sam de ce i rallye da ispadne odlcno...samo nastavi i srecno








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just finished with the dashboard


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

Impressive, how much cutting and fitting was involved in the mkV dash install? Looks good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by magics5rip at 11:56 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

It certainly took more cutting than I expected. Soon I will post some pictures from what it looks underneath the dash.


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

beauty!


----------



## krazy3en (Aug 22, 2005)

Love it


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (krazy3en)*

insane







. . . subscribed


----------



## Angermk3 (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a creepy garage..


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (2fast4you2)*

subscribed!!!
wow






















Amazing dash board fitting. Would like to see more pics


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Golf Rallye 2.5 tfsi 4motion (Sc0rian)*

I am watching this one!
Holey carp this is going to be one unique and fun ride when its said and done. Props to you for taking on a project of this size. I cant wait to see it finished and rolling arround.
Cheers to you












































kroutbrner (Ross)


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice work


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry to say but this project has come to a stop because I have bought an Audi S2 witch I was looking for a very long time and it need's my atention. When I finish with the S2 then I'll be back to the Rallye.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is a fantastic build, you are very talented


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

*aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh*



2fast4you2 said:


> I'm sorry to say but this project has come to a stop because I have bought an Audi S2 witch I was looking for a very long time and it need's my atention. When I finish with the S2 then I'll be back to the Rallye.


i am going to fill up the bath and then slit my wrists


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

2fast4you2 said:


> When I finish with the S2 then I'll be back to the Rallye.



Well, good job on picking up an S2, wish I could get (and afford) one here in the states. But when you get back to the rallye, please do something different with those wheels, and no bigger than 16".... it is a MK2 after all. 18's are just too big, and all black wheels are very uninspiring, especially considering the scope of that project. 

To sum up the wheels, you can do way, way better than that.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:
Beautiful work! 
Definitely takes someone with determination and persistence! GL!


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

2fast4you2 said:


> I'm sorry to say but this project has come to a stop because I have bought an Audi S2 witch I was looking for a very long time and it need's my atention. When I finish with the S2 then I'll be back to the Rallye.


 well in that case, can you post pics of the S2 project on here in the meantime? :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my Audi S2 


























































































But I have just sold it  
The good thing is that I'm moving on with the Golf Rallye project so pictures will be posted soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have just bought these Brembo 4 pot calipers because I've mounted the other ones that I had on the S2 so the Rallye gets them brand NEW.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I finished painting the Brembo's  and this is how they look now.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Subscribed and good luck. How hard is it to get the fsi stuff running in non fsi cars? I am trying to figure out what the difficult part is on swaps like these, FSI engine to non FSI car.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was thinking about adapting the whole Audi TT RS wiring to the Golf Rallye. the only things that I need will be the head lights, rear lights , turn signals ... The whole wiring to the climate and the climate control will be a perfect fit i think


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Thats what I did on my corrdao/ mk4 swap.


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

Excellent work. You only make the mistakes because you are doing work! 
Also I made the same mistake myself some years ago.:laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I will post some new pictures tomorrow I redone the holder for the engine mount for the third time  Just finished it but didn't took pictures.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome project (subscribed) but dear god that welding is scary.


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

amazing project! my dream is to someday own a rallye. your other builds are amazing as well keep up the good work. subscribed!:beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Update's : 






































and something very important to me is that finaly I finished my garage. When I started mu project I got some comments saying "that's a creepy garage"  
Well lets see how you like it now :thumbup:


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*mk 5 internals*

Hey, great build and a lot of space in your garage 
I have some Questions: 
Did you get the MK5 Heating and Cockpit in without cutting on the body of the rallye right below the wind shield?-you had to make a hole för the A/C lines in the middle of the firewall...thats clear, but what about holes for the loom and where are you gonna place the abs? right behind the engine mount like in the MK5. You have the MK dash console mounted. Are you going to yuse the polo servo steering or a mk2/3 Servo or maybe something totally different? Some photos would be really nice.


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

garage is looking less like a dungeon every update:beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a lot of cutting involved in the fitting of the MK5 heating, and yes you have to cut out some space from the wind shield right below the ending of the wind screen here I will give you a link to some pictures of how some guy did it to his Golf MK2 in Germany. 

http://www.golf2tfsi.de/html/dezember_09.html 

I did a bit more cutting then him but you will see when I'm ready to show you. everything is a mess so first to clear it up and then will take some pictures. The wiring holes, well they will be done as on the MK5 and the ABS will be done as this guy on the link I gave you. As for the servo steering I'm still thinking of how to use the electric motor and the servo from the MK5, and if that doesn't work then it will be the Polo servo steering and pump. :banghead:


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Why not using a electric power steering like one from a vauxhall(Opel) Corsa. 
Like the one in this link: 
http://fastgolf.org.uk/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=14


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Why not using a electric power steering like one from a vauxhall(Opel) Corsa.
> Like the one in this link:
> http://fastgolf.org.uk/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=14


 Could do that TNX :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today some parts (of the many that I ordered) arrived so here they are:

The front disc 323x28 punched from Seat leon Cupra










and here they are with the BREMBO's










OMP Competition Belt 3", 4 fastening points x2










and more to come


----------



## One8Estate (Apr 6, 2009)

updates?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well nothing much is done to the car because I'm still waiting for the parts. I bought front Control arms from a Golf 3 VR6 so I'll be ordering a MK3 VR6 sway bar from NEUSPEED. I'm still waiting for a mail about the shipping quote to mu country 

http://www2.neuspeed.com/products/prod_zoom.aspx?image=/prod_images/large/15.10.25.7.jpg

the powerflex for the front axle is the only thing that came










I also ordered adapters for the brembo and been waiting for them for a month. They newer came, so I email ed the firm that I bought the adapters from and they told me that they haven't sent them yet  because they are inserting some new features on them 
In the mean time I will be painting the complete front Axle with the control arms


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

great project :thumbup:


----------



## One8Estate (Apr 6, 2009)

well, if you dont dont recieve the parts you need, no progress is expected. :thumbup:

i hope you keep going on this project, because the more i follow here, the more motivated ill be on my own


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> Update's :


Details please!!!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What Details exactly? Measurements or what?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> What Details exactly? Measurements or what?


How did you do it? Made the parts yourself or transplated from an other car? Did you take pics during the prosess?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegard said:


> How did you do it? Made the parts yourself or transplated from an other car? Did you take pics during the prosess?


I started with the original engine mount piece from Golf MK5 



















but the engine's position was too high :banghead:










and then I redone the engine holder like this :banghead:



















but the engine was too low so I had to re do the whole thing again. The pictures were posted here on the forum but I was ashamed so I removed them. And the current state you can see in those pictures from above. If you are interested in some specifics please ask. :wave:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today is my day :thumbup: Finally the wheels arrived.



















I thought these are the wheels for my project  

What do you think?


----------



## One8Estate (Apr 6, 2009)

those wheels are great man, wish i had the time and resources you have for this project! (or even half!  haha)

im follow intently opcorn:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And some more parts came in today 





















and finally some work got done :thumbup: The front axle was sandblasted covered with primer, painted and finally assembled











































Now I'm waiting for the BREMBO adapters to arrive so I can assemble the front Axle.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, keep up the good work! I think most people are not familiar with the construction of your garage so it looks different. You must live in a totally different climate.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

still_a_G said:


> Wow, keep up the good work! I think most people are not familiar with the construction of your garage so it looks different. You must live in a totally different climate.


In my country this is how we built our houses. Strong :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Last week I bought a steering rack from VW Polo 9N and the servo motor



















and yesterday the Brembo Adapters came finally after 2 months of waiting










and after I had all the parts in one place everything started to come together as it should














































and I must say that I've had help from Mario. You must ask you're self "who the f..k is Mario" 
Well Mario is the guy who's car was the inspiration for me to begin with this project, you can find his project a MK2 golf with a 2 liter TFSI engine and doing a very good job :thumbup: here is a link of his site where you can find some info and pictures of Mario's Golf.

http://www.golf2tfsi.de/html/home.html

I think he is watching this thread so I will use this chance to thank him for his help "THANK YOU MARIO" :thumbup:
Although I'm not finished with you I will need some advices in the future


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> and yesterday the Brembo Adapters came finally after 2 months of waiting


Who made those adapters? Are they in ordinary sale?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegard said:


> Who made those adapters? Are they in ordinary sale?


Yes I bought them on eBay I think TJ POWER is the company but I have to warn you I'm disappointed in their services. Took them 2 months to send them after lying that they are making some improvements on them and when they came,they came in different size but you can't see from the image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> Yes I bought them on eBay I think TJ POWER is the company but I have to warn you I'm disappointed in their services. Took them 2 months to send them after lying that they are making some improvements on them and when they came,they came in different size but you can't see from the image.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK. Do you have a link to their eBay shop?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegard said:


> OK. Do you have a link to their eBay shop?


Sent you a PM


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

there are many different company that make porsche adapters...


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

This is also a company making those adapters:
http://www.epytec.de/Bremsentechnik/Bremssatteladapter/VW-Audi


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

There are many others but then I found the ones I bought and liked them they are really good but the guy's that sell them are ...:screwy:
here is a link of another company that makes and sell brembo adapters

http://www.mbt-engineering.com/


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> There are many others but then I found the ones I bought and liked them they are really good but the guy's that sell them are ...:screwy:
> here is a link of another company that makes and sell brembo adapters
> 
> http://www.mbt-engineering.com/


There are a few, but not for the Mk3 VR6 subframe and 312 mm. discs.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegard said:


> There are a few, but not for the Mk3 VR6 subframe and 312 mm. discs.


I think they are the same as the MK4 but I don't know about the 312mm disc. The adapters I bought can be corrected to fit almost any size discs, mine are 323 mm.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> I think they are the same as the MK4 but I don't know about the 312mm disc. The adapters I bought can be corrected to fit almost any size discs, mine are 323 mm.


The offset is 6 mm different. So you have to add on a spacer on the adapters to use mk4 adapters.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

The power steering set up is very interesting, is there any steering sensors or other electrical pieces needed to make it work?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

orangea2vr6 said:


> The power steering set up is very interesting, is there any steering sensors or other electrical pieces needed to make it work?


There is one steering sensor and is located on the steering rack but is connected directly to the electric motor. There are 2 more pins, one is +/- and it fits the electric harness that I'm planing to put in my car the other has 4 wires that I will have to connect to my new electric harness.


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

2fast4you2 said:


> Last week I bought a steering rack from VW Polo 9N and the servo motor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Amel  
you are right! Today i was looking on my email acount and read our conversation and found your link to your vortex-thread again. 
Now i read some nice words about me  Thanks ! 
If i can help, i will do it. i have no secrets about the technical details of my car... So if you have questions: dont hesitate to ask... 
With the pic above, some memories about last winter are in my mind. :biggrinsanta: 
Mario 
www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

this is amazing.


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

This is INA from Vagoc!
nice project! You need one of our CNC ported heads in this baby.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> This is INA from Vagoc!
> nice project! You need one of our CNC ported heads in this baby.



First of all let me find a 2.5 TFSI engine  then to install it in my car,get it running, test it and when I'm sure that everything is OK we could talk about ported heads  

:beer::beer::beer:

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nothing new done on the car so far. I'm getting ready to finish up some minor things around the dash and start building a Roll cage. In the mean time the only part that was ordered, and arrived were the H&R triple C chamber bolts










I hope soon I will have something more done... like the roll cage :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Cabrio16ValveTurbo (Dec 23, 2010)

literally just made a profile here at 130am just to compliment you on your fabrication and engineering on this beast youre making. completely awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cabrio16ValveTurbo said:


> literally just made a profile here at 130am just to compliment you on your fabrication and engineering on this beast youre making. completely awesome. :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm just about to finish up the rear axle  
This is how the rear axle looks:














































one of the things I need to finish are these for Camber/toe adjustments 










I bought these from my local VW dealer they are from Audi RS6 rear axle, you can find them on the ETKA as part number:WHT001682 :thumbup: that is if anybody needs them. All i need to do now is to make camber/toe plates. If you want these all done you can find them on this site:
http://www.dutchbuild.com/index.php...uemart&Itemid=104&lang=en&vmcchk=1&Itemid=104


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

..or on my site:-D Sorry about that little bit of commercial break;-)Back to the program:
Did anyone think about or try out golf MK3 ecomatic/citystromer servo system yet?
Should work too and you don't need to redrill the front axle because you can use a standard golf 3 steering gear. or are there any problems I didn't figure out, yet?
@2fast4you: Did you cut 2 syncro rear axles apart to get this done? it looks to me like that...
and I'm still waiting for a look underneath your dashboard. (the cuts in the front for the heater box) Should be out now because I can see the mount in the background of the pics
best regards and :thumbup:


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

so happy this thread is moving again...


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

turbowahnstefan said:


> @2fast4you: Did you cut 2 syncro rear axles apart to get this done? it looks to me like that...
> and I'm still waiting for a look underneath your dashboard. (the cuts in the front for the heater box) Should be out now because I can see the mount in the background of the pics
> best regards and :thumbup:


Yes I finished my rear axle by using two syncro axles one is the Rallye's original and the other one is from a passat syncro. About the pictures of the dash well it's not out yet the one you see in the background is from my Golf 5 GTI that was badly burned and now waiting for new parts. But on the Rallye,dash and interior are next :grinsanta:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amazzzzzzzing build wow!!
:thumbup:


----------



## calyp_so_fine (Jun 9, 2008)

great work and awesome garage!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's cold so almost nothing is being done on the car but I gathered all the screws and nuts including the ones needed for the chamber adjustment and took them to be chromed. 










and how they turned out 




























not perfect but OK


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

coming out amazing! i forgot about this thread for a while.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK so today came the last parts that I needed to finish the rear axle.

Powerflex



















And these are the rings and the bonded aluminum bush that I need to finish the mounting points on the axle. There are going to be 4 mounting points something similar to the factory rear axle from golf Mk5 4 motion










and the piece between the rings is an adapter that I need to combine the Golf Mk5 brake master cylinder and the 94 Passat VR6 brake and clutch pedals. And when these piece is welded it should look like this:


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

2fast4you2 said:


> There is a lot of cutting involved in the fitting of the MK5 heating, and yes you have to cut out some space from the wind shield right below the ending of the wind screen here I will give you a link to some pictures of how some guy did it to his Golf MK2 in Germany.
> 
> http://www.golf2tfsi.de/html/dezember_09.html
> 
> I did a bit more cutting then him but you will see when I'm ready to show you. everything is a mess so first to clear it up and then will take some pictures. The wiring holes, well they will be done as on the MK5 and the ABS will be done as this guy on the link I gave you. As for the servo steering I'm still thinking of how to use the electric motor and the servo from the MK5, and if that doesn't work then it will be the Polo servo steering and pump. :banghead:


Maybe it's a idea, But I'll use the mk4 R32 trailing arms with Knockels what will fit in the VR6 K-frame/Subframe. I know also that the mk5 Knuckles wil fit on this mk4 R32 trailing arms and tho the vr6 subframe It's only a idea


























I have also seen that you have weld in the new place for the engine mounts but I was wonder if the place for the prop shaft is in the middle now. The because I have build in now the 2.5 5-inline I I must go more to the right for this.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dutchbuild said:


> .


I see you are using an 02M (DQB) Audi S3 2001 gearbox. Would this be nesesery if you used an original TTRS gearbox 

I don't have an idea how would the prop shaft come out because I still haven't found an engine( I haven't even searched ) because I have a lot of other thing to be done on my car. But I'm watching you're project on you're website. 

If it's not a problem how much did you pay for you're engine?

Thanks for the tip


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

2fast4you2 said:


> I see you are using an 02M (DQB) Audi S3 2001 gearbox. Would this be nesesery if you used an original TTRS gearbox
> 
> I don't have an idea how would the prop shaft come out because I still haven't found an engine( I haven't even searched ) because I have a lot of other thing to be done on my car. But I'm watching you're project on you're website.
> 
> ...


Hello, I don't use a TT-RS engine because it's only interest with FSI. This because everything is different for making the FSI better like the flaps into the cylinder head etc. I want +/- 850bhp with 800Nm torque and the normal US 2.5 is perfect for this. I have buy a TT-RS inletmanifold and this are 2 peaces. That part what is between the cylinder head and the inlet-box do I want make new without the flaps inside and with injectors.
This normal 2.5 will come also in europe in the middle from this year in the Golf and Jetta
This engine is new and I have paid 2000 Euro for this in the Netherlands.
There are TT-RS engines available but at 7400 Euro. For this money you can buy a normal 2.5-engine new pistons, rods, turbo etc. There are a few different's between the TT-RS engine and the VW 2.5 like:

Inlet valves are a little bit bigger from the TT-RS, but the same as from the 2.0TFSI
The crank-bolds are stronger
Other pistons
The crank do have 8 bold and the 2.5 do have 6 like the 4-cylinders. (no other different what I can see for this crank)
a few other little parts what can changed easy with new part what can buy from the VW dealer.


















You can see more pictures from the TTRS here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4875119-TTRS-motor.

I have chosen for the 02M because I want drive with a Qauife dogbox and they don't have them yet for this new gearbox. Maybe I will switch later when Quaife do have a set for this. The dimensions are the same for the engine mounts, so have have bolt on a old DQB qearbox on it.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Looking great! In for the win!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I finally finished the rear axle and I really like how it turned out 

Here are some pictures:














































I also took the rear axle holder to be chromed


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

2fast4you2 said:


> Today I finally finished the rear axle and I really like how it turned out


Looks good, I'm interest how you will make the fuel tank


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dutchbuild said:


> Looks good, I'm interest how you will make the fuel tank


I plan on using an aluminium tank


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Some serious fabrication :thumbup:

I'm watching this because I need some ideas and motivation for my Rallye Golf that is waiting... opcorn:


----------



## 84vdubRabbit (Nov 11, 2005)

This build is outstanding and you sir have a lot of talent. I see from your other cars this isn't the 1st masterpiece you've put together, do you build these cars for a living? Or is this just like a hobby for you?

Can't wait to see how this car turns out!:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

84vdubRabbit said:


> This build is outstanding and you sir have a lot of talent. I see from your other cars this isn't the 1st masterpiece you've put together, do you build these cars for a living? Or is this just like a hobby for you?
> 
> Can't wait to see how this car turns out!:thumbup:


I'm glad that you like my project's  And no I'm not doing this for a living this is just a hobby.
:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not much done on the car but I really didn't had much time and I got the fly. But now I'm OK and will continue working on my project 
Today finally the Roll Cage from OMP arrived :




























... so the work continues :thumbup:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

dutchbuild said:


> Hello, I don't use a TT-RS engine because it's only interest with FSI. This because everything is different for making the FSI better like the flaps into the cylinder head etc. I want +/- 850bhp with 800Nm torque and the normal US 2.5 is perfect for this. I have buy a TT-RS inletmanifold and this are 2 peaces. That part what is between the cylinder head and the inlet-box do I want make new without the flaps inside and with injectors.
> This normal 2.5 will come also in europe in the middle from this year in the Golf and Jetta
> This engine is new and I have paid 2000 Euro for this in the Netherlands.
> There are TT-RS engines available but at 7400 Euro. For this money you can buy a normal 2.5-engine new pistons, rods, turbo etc. There are a few different's between the TT-RS engine and the VW 2.5 like:
> ...


so are you using the U.S. spec 2.5L or the TTRS 2.5 TFSI?


----------



## dutchbuild (May 4, 2007)

xxKurt85xx said:


> so are you using the U.S. spec 2.5L or the TTRS 2.5 TFSI?


 
Hello, This is not my topic, so I will tell it simple. I will use the US 2.5 with TT-RS specs, like the Crank and more. On this way I don't have the FSI, so I will use the best from both. The TT-RS engine is perfect up to 500bhp but I want 850, and this doesn't work on FSI. When you have more questions, please ask this in my own Topic or as PM


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I finally found a Lancia delta Integrale hood  
Here are some pictures  




























I was looking foe these hood for a ling time and finally found one eace:


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

love the hood i've been trying to find one myself, take some pics of the modifications to it as you go.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I finally finished installing the roll cage  . The roll cage needed some modifications to accept the Golf 5 dash but finally it's done  Here are some pictures:





































so moving forward with the project


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow liked the cage! 
And that dash, and not forget the steering wheel!! Have been thinking of a MK4 R32 steering wheel in my Rallye, but dont now how MK4, and MK5 fits inn MK2!
Love this prosjekt, keep going strong


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

just keeps getting better and better:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I finished modifying the tunnel to receive the Golf MK5 selector mechanism .
Started by cutting a bigger hole for the selector mechanism and drilling holes to get it fixed:










the small holes were made to remove the MK2 selector mechanism mounts










did some modifications on the tunnel to fit the MK5 selector mechanism










and here is how it came out:


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

auto


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> auto


Not auto but DSG or S tronic


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

2fast4you2 said:


> Not auto but DSG or S tronic


My friend does the same thing to me... But I'm still not sold on it. Either way, you are making great progress!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some progress was done these past days.
 I totally redone the sub frame for the Golf MK5 dash. I newer posted pictures of the sub frame and the work done for it to be fitted because I didn't like how it was done :thumbdown:
So I started everything over again and here is how everything was done:

first of all I bought a new subframe










and the original Golf 5 holders that the sub frame is tighten to and cut them to fit



















then more cutting 










and then started making some pieces to weld on the chassis that would except the holders for the sub frame




























after I welded the holders I cut the rest of the sub frame to fit between the pieces 




























took the sub frame to be welded and here are the results:



















and...




























after the sub frame was fitted next was the intake for the air conditioning 










first I took a part of the air conditioning to be a little modified 



















and then everything could be welded 










After all of these I had to redo the shifter because it had to move 2 sm back ( it was too close to the dash)


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

wow, everything is being covered in this build. Is the plan to have it done this summer?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Grabbit said:


> wow, everything is being covered in this build. Is the plan to have it done this summer?


The plan is to get it painted this summer but for the rest... I think next year


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm almost finished with the roll cage and now planing on making a support to the suspension housing from the roll cage 

Here are some pictures from the roll cage:



















And here is the support to the suspension housing from the roll cage that I planed on doing 
What do you think?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures of what I have finished yesterday :


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I love how you're not afraid to admit your mistakes, and just dive back in to redo things right. Hindsight is 20/20, but most people wouldn't have the resolve to do it that way. That's how you learn, and you can be confident that when it's all complete you'll be 100% happy with your work. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updates 

I finished the rear reinforcement 




























also finished the front reinforcement from the suspension housing to the roll cage





































in the mean time I mange to find time to build this :





































so I can move the shell in mu garage :laugh:
and some shopping was done:
Rear 4 piston calipers from Shevrolet Camaro SS 2010+ for the rear axle 










brake disc for the rear :










also bought H&R FRONT SWAY BAR VW GOLF 3 VR6 25MM
and the emblems:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally finished the roll cage :sly:





































also sorted out the pedals 




























and the most important thing for me, the gearbox mount 














































still some minor things to be done and then... off to the paint shop


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I remembered that I have something that could help me... a 4 motion DSG gearbox 





































from the looks of it ... everything should be OK  but will see.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

According to this picture The 2.5 TFSI engine should fit in perfectly  












I have a 51.5 sm clearing from the gear box to the engine Mount :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally some work has been done

the interior has been cleaned of the isolation and primed



















the gas pedal has been installed 



















the ABS pump was also installed



















a few minor things to be done and of to the painting shop :wave:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Did you already found engine?

Maybe I will get some inspiration for work on my Rallye


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Did you already found engine?
> 
> Maybe I will get some inspiration for work on my Rallye


No.. no engine yet. But I'm not even looking  I 'm waiting to take the shell to the painting shop so I will have time to look.:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finished some minor things like the handbrake



















and the upper reinforcement fixing screws 




























there are only 2 things to finish now and off to sandblasting and then directly to painting eace:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today also finished the fuse box:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally my Rallye saw the daylight 

here is the rallye loaded on a truck and off to sandblasting



















one picture on the way to the sandblasting 










we will see in 2 days the outcome and then to the paint shop


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sandblasting done and off to the Pain shop


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

Looks good was it blasted with sand or some other media?


----------



## der stefan (Jul 15, 2010)

Off the chain.... 

you`re really maaaaaaad, but i like :laugh:


----------



## astrodemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

No more updates?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The car was Sand blasted


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Car is at the paint shop and I haven't found time to go there and check out the progress.:facepalm:


----------



## astrodemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool! really looking forward to seeing more progress. Awesome project dude! looks fantastically well organized; it's inspiring... I just wish I could put that kind of resources together


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

opcorn: one of the sweetest builds ive seen in a long time. I wanna see pictures of it painted!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice build but no engine = no future. All this work without even having an engine is worthless imo.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

You are 100% right but there is a lot of time ahead of my project...I don't have a time limit so... I'll be waiting and hopefully I'll find the hart for my Golf


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> Nice build but no engine = no future. All this work without even having an engine is worthless imo.


:sly::sly:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## 84vdubRabbit (Nov 11, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> Nice build but no engine = no future. All this work without even having an engine is worthless imo.


That's crazy talk.. No wonder your name is Dub Nub. This guy is doing a complete restore on this bad boy. He's concentrating on other areas of the build right now. He knows what he wants to put in it and your gonna criticize him for not having it laying in the garage doing nothing at this stage? That's rough man


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, this is a sick build. I have just never seen a build started without the heart before. I have followed this since it began and am amazed, but not having an engine isnt making excited to the fullest as that engine isnt the easiest to find.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub-Nub said:


> Don't get me wrong, this is a sick build. I have just never seen a build started without the heart before. I have followed this since it began and am amazed, but not having an engine isnt making excited to the fullest as that engine isnt the easiest to find.


That is exactly why I left the engine for last. If looked for it when I started the project I would have to spend lets say 60000$ on a new TTRS or 25000$ on a brand new engine :screwy:
Now after almost 2 years I can bye the engine around 8000$ and since I started the build I have a Golf mk5 R32 shell in mu garage from witch I can took measures for about everything because the TTRS is the same chassis as the MK5. I hope now you can understand why I'm doing my build in these steps  :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> That is exactly why I left the engine for last. If looked for it when I started the project I would have to spend lets say 60000$ on a new TTRS or 25000$ on a brand new engine :screwy:
> Now after almost 2 years I can bye the engine around 8000$ and since I started the build I have a Golf mk5 R32 shell in mu garage from witch I can took measures for about everything because the TTRS is the same chassis as the MK5. I hope now you can understand why I'm doing my build in these steps  :thumbup:


Keep on going. We all enjoy builds like these:thumbup:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Issam Abed said:


> Keep on going. We all enjoy builds like these:thumbup:


x2. I dont see anything wrong with starting a build without having secured a motor. Keeps your options open too. :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> x2. I dont see anything wrong with starting a build without having secured a motor. Keeps your options open too. :thumbup:


Yes that was mu thought also but I don't want to think that way. I really want the 2.5 TFSI for mu car but IF I cant find one then I was thinking of going with the 2.0 TFSI 265 hp engine with a REVO Technik Stage 3 or 4 (because I'm the REVO Technik Dealer in my Country :thumbup But for now I'm sticking with the 2.5 TFSI engine


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

2fast4you2 said:


> Yes that was mu thought also but I don't want to think that way. I really want the 2.5 TFSI for mu car but IF I cant find one then I was thinking of going with the 2.0 TFSI 265 hp engine with a REVO Technik Stage 3 or 4 (because I'm the REVO Technik Dealer in my Country :thumbup But for now I'm sticking with the 2.5 TFSI engine


No doubt the 2.5 would be tops. I'll be watching for when you locate one. :beer:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work, thanks for sharing. 

Looks like the paint shop has a child working for him. :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I took the bumpers to be fixed. I closed the holes for the fog lights and filed in some bumps and cracks


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> That is exactly why I left the engine for last. If looked for it when I started the project I would have to spend lets say 60000$ on a new TTRS or 25000$ on a brand new engine :screwy:
> Now after almost 2 years I can bye the engine around 8000$ and since I started the build I have a Golf mk5 R32 shell in mu garage from witch I can took measures for about everything because the TTRS is the same chassis as the MK5. I hope now you can understand why I'm doing my build in these steps  :thumbup:



I can completely understand why you would wait for the engine last. :thumbup:

keep the build coming


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally something done on the car 

Closed the gas tank cap 










The place for the battery 
































































and the rear lower reinforcement 



















something more coming up !!!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK I think that things are starting to move 
Today arrived some new parts that I ordered:

Porsche 944 door handles 




























and the front Rallye grill without a VW logo from Mattig


----------



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

question for you about when you had the shell sandblasted. why wouldnt you just get the body chemically stripped because when you sand blast car frames and shells there are little knooks and cranys that sand gets in but you will never get it out. im just curious because i am afraid to sand blast some parts on my car for that reason.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Ova mattig maska ne valja. Od sunca se sva iskrivi... :banghead:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Ova mattig maska ne valja. Od sunca se sva iskrivi... :banghead:


Nisam znao to  Nigde nisam procirao da se neko pozalio za Mattig masku ali videcemo ako se pokaze ostaje ako ne trazi ce mo resenje. Hvala za upozorenje :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

98jettadub said:


> question for you about when you had the shell sandblasted. why wouldnt you just get the body chemically stripped because when you sand blast car frames and shells there are little knooks and cranys that sand gets in but you will never get it out. im just curious because i am afraid to sand blast some parts on my car for that reason.


I didn't have any problem with the sand. I don't really know what are you afraid of (about the sandblasting). I didn't striped the pain chemically because a couple of people told me that those substances can be very strong and can weaken and twist the panels


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I still find sand in parts of my car when its apart, but not a whole lot of it and its not a big deal.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The roll cage and the rear axle were put in filler and after that the rear axle was painted:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> Another spare pair of headlights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glegor said:


> these euro only?
> 
> i wish i could find something like that in North America..


These are Rallye only and the Rallye was never sold in the US so that is why they are hard to find. In Europe you can find these headlights but they are usually overpriced


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Installed the Haldex



















and one of the drive shafts


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> These are Rallye only and the Rallye was never sold in the US so that is why they are hard to find. In Europe you can find these headlights but they are usually overpriced


i knew they were special. thats why i asked about them..

i knew the rallye was never sold in the US. nothing cool was..


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glegor said:


> i knew they were special. thats why i asked about them..
> 
> i knew the rallye was never sold in the US. nothing cool was..


 yea but now you have the TTRS and with 360 hp :laugh:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Glegor said:


> i knew they were special. thats why i asked about them..
> 
> i knew the rallye was never sold in the US. nothing cool was..


Check the classifieds, there at least 2 or 3 sets for sale right now in the US. They are usually priced around $1000 - $1200.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

2fast4you2 said:


> The roll cage and the rear axle were put in filler and after that the rear axle was painted:


What rotors are those?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> What rotors are those?


These are 310x22 mm Audi A6 rear brake discs bought from WWW.ULTIMOT.DE

http://ultimot.de/Komponente.php?id=BK108&TypWahl=022

They are selling them as an update for the rear brakes on Audi TT 1.8T 8N


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

stealthmk1 said:


> Check the classifieds, there at least 2 or 3 sets for sale right now in the US. They are usually priced around $1000 - $1200.


no way i would pay that kinda money.. i dont even pay that much when i buy WHOLE CARS!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Pay to play my friend.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> yea but now you have the TTRS and with 360 hp :laugh:


those arent even that cool..

GTDs' and TDI audis are cool..

we never got anything like that..

audi TT's.. yea.. dont expect to see a guy as big as me get excited over a pack of gum with 360hp..


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glegor said:


> those arent even that cool..
> 
> GTDs' and TDI audis are cool..
> 
> ...


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

just subscribed.. Did you find a motor yet?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

opzrabbit17 said:


> just subscribed.. Did you find a motor yet?


No, nothing yet 
Damn that engine is so hard to find:banghead:

I'm starting to think about putting a 2.0 TFSI engine with the stage 4 from Revo Technik. It should be around 550 hp...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> No, nothing yet
> Damn that engine is so hard to find:banghead:
> 
> I'm starting to think about putting a 2.0 TFSI engine with the stage 4 from Revo Technik. It should be around 550 hp...


why not buy 2.5 rabbit engine and turbocharger that.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was thinking about the rabbit 2.5 + turbo but i don't have no one in my Country that could do the mapping for the engine :banghead:


----------



## Magician1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work mate, it's awesome, I can't wait to see it finished. Keep going!!!


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

good work


----------



## FluxedSpec-V (Aug 22, 2011)

Subscribed!!

Guys like you want me to pull my 401K and dump it into a classic


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

FluxedSpec-V said:


> Subscribed!!
> 
> Guys like you want me to pull my 401K and dump it into a classic


  THX :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Because my car is at the paint shop I havent done no progress. But I have upgraded mu garage "TUNING GARAGE" as I like to call it
A new ELECTROMECHANICAL 2-POST AUTOLIFT from WURTH (OMCN)


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally the car has been put in first hand filer... and looks nice


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

Yay an update! Shop and car are both looking good. :beer::beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Awesome project!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

What is new colour?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> What is new colour?


RED but I'm thinking between LY3D Tornado red and LP3G.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Lp3g base + clearcoat is :thumbup:

I have Corrado in that colour


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Lp3g base + clearcoat is :thumbup:
> 
> I have Corrado in that colour


I'm 99% for the LP3G + clear coat


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> The car was Sand blasted


Just read this.
You sure you dont mean bead blasted or soda blasted?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Just read this.
> You sure you dont mean bead blasted or soda blasted?


The guy used sand so I guess It's sand blasted???


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Carbon hood?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Carbon hood?


NO!!! The hood is going to be a hybrid  (Lancia delta integrale top and Golf MK2 skeleton) 

Like this one


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> NO!!! The hood is going to be a hybrid  (Lancia delta integrale top and Golf MK2 skeleton)
> 
> Like this one


very cool!


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

This is going to be the sickest MKII I have heard of!! Props to you and your dedication and style:beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mdeneso said:


> This is going to be the sickest MKII I have heard of!! Props to you and your dedication and style:beer:


:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I put TFSI with 4motion gearbox from Seat Altea 2.0TFSI in my Rallye Golf and transferbox is much bigger than yours.

I have to cut small piece of front subframe to make enough space.

From which car is your DSG gearbox?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I put TFSI with 4motion gearbox from Seat Altea 2.0TFSI in my Rallye Golf and transferbox is much bigger than yours.
> 
> I have to cut small piece of front subframe to make enough space.
> 
> From which car is your DSG gearbox?


It's from a Golf MK5 R32...Please send me some pictures of your Rallye with the modifications and the engine


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I cut part of subframe on the right from the bolt for control arm. I must relocate rear engine support on subframe like I already did on gearbox mont ( common thing when doing 02M swap).

Want to keep stock mounting points


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow that looks like a big problem... You had me thinking there for a minute. Don't remember but I think I had a very good clearing from the front axil?

P.S Great job on the Corrado


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's not that big problem on your rallye because you have mounts on chasiss legs.

But your transfer box looks much shorter than mine 

Corrado is my daily car. Thanks :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> It's not that big problem on your rallye because you have mounts on chasiss legs.
> 
> But your transfer box looks much shorter than mine
> 
> Corrado is my daily car. Thanks :beer:


Are you selling the Recaro CS seats ?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

2fast4you2 said:


> Are you selling the Recaro CS seats ?


Alerady sold


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> Alerady sold


I love those seats


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> I cut part of subframe on the right from the bolt for control arm. I must relocate rear engine support on subframe like I already did on gearbox mont ( common thing when doing 02M swap).
> 
> Want to keep stock mounting points



very cool


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I have the same problem with my transfer case








I had made a new mount and bracket


----------



## Teylah (Oct 17, 2009)

No news since 7 months? What happened?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Teylah said:


> No news since 7 months? What happened?


The car is still in the paint shop but there will be some updates soon


----------



## Teylah (Oct 17, 2009)

2fast4you2 said:


> The car is still in the paint shop but there will be some updates soon



I'll wait for them  will we see that car at any Wörthersee meeting after its finished? Would be great to see ya there!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Teylah said:


> I'll wait for them  will we see that car at any Wörthersee meeting after its finished? Would be great to see ya there!


I would love to take the car to any Wörthersee meeting but it's 2000km away from me :banghead:
But you newer know


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The hood is almost finished. It took a lot of thinking and work but it's almost done 























































and the parts that I bought 3 months ago from U.S finally arrived 

the rear calipers



















and the H&R sway bar


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice rear calipers!!
What are you going to use as a handbrake??


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

CorrieG60 said:


> Nice rear calipers!!
> What are you going to use as a handbrake??


I'm looking for a set of Dodge Viper rear hand brake calipers or an Audi R8


----------



## Teylah (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought that the hood from Lancia Delta Integrale would fit nearly plug&play, isn't it? Or is it a custom hood with spare parts from Lancia?

Brake management with Mark20 ABS/EDS?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Teylah said:


> I thought that the hood from Lancia Delta Integrale would fit nearly plug&play, isn't it? Or is it a custom hood with spare parts from Lancia?
> 
> Brake management with Mark20 ABS/EDS?


No the hood is not plug&play :banghead: It took us around 10 days for the fabrication of the hood. Tomorow the hood should be ready so I will post pictures :thumbup:

I don't understand this part :Brake management with Mark20 ABS/EDS?


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

camaro calipers are nice :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And finally the hood is finished 























































everything fits as stock. All the lines are aligned


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats what the doctor ordered :laugh:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

the delta ingtegrale centre looks amazing! its almost like its stock looks great! you did an awesome job on the underside too!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Boss!


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nice project.*

Nice work you do. Very nice cars. I one day hope to be this talented. Your build was the inspiration I needed to get back out in the garage n finish the final sanding on my 928..


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

Hood looks incredible!!! 
Now sell it to me.
Also I think back in the day they might have made these MK2/Delta hoods out of fiberglass. 
Maybe RA designs out of the UK? Can't quite remember.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

R411YE DUDE said:


> Hood looks incredible!!!
> Now sell it to me.
> Also I think back in the day they might have made these MK2/Delta hoods out of fiberglass.
> Maybe RA designs out of the UK? Can't quite remember.


Sell it ... NOOOO way .
Yes I have seen something on the net but... I don't really know


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally the parking brake calipers are here 



















now to figure out how to make the brackets 










Also the front end of the Rallye got together and now its time to correct every line that needs correcting and realigning


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lookin good man:beer:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Impresssive wood pile.


----------



## Hulsund (Jan 11, 2012)

*Battery Box*

Where did you get the batterybox?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hulsund said:


> Where did you get the batterybox?


The battery box is from a Golf MK5 R32 4 Motion. Because there is no room for the battery in the engine compartment of the R32 it sits in the back. :thumbup:


----------



## hellokarl69 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Corrado TFSI turbo Haldex*

Hi guys. i'm converting a Corrado VR6 to take the 2.5 TFSI turbo engine (hopefully) I'm still in the early stages and trying to source the rear Syncro subframe before i begin the engine swap. I see a couple of you are doing the swap and i wanted to know what problems i may stumble across when doing the swap/fabrication? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

hellokarl69 said:


> Hi guys. i'm converting a Corrado VR6 to take the 2.5 TFSI turbo engine (hopefully) I'm still in the early stages and trying to source the rear Syncro subframe before i begin the engine swap. I see a couple of you are doing the swap and i wanted to know what problems i may stumble across when doing the swap/fabrication? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


You can see what I have done to my rear subframe in these thread but I have also seen others who have cut the rear two holders on the haldex 2 but cant see how did they made it screw on the subframe but they get to keep the gas tank . Because I plan to use the original wire harness of a Golf mk5 4 motion my problem now are the ABS rings and the ABS sensors. 
If you are after a specific info please ask ?


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

hellokarl69 said:


> Hi guys. i'm converting a Corrado VR6 to take the 2.5 TFSI turbo engine (hopefully) I'm still in the early stages and trying to source the rear Syncro subframe before i begin the engine swap. I see a couple of you are doing the swap and i wanted to know what problems i may stumble across when doing the swap/fabrication? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Look up username BrilliantyellowG60. He's done a couple Corrado syncro swaps. I think his new username is Pileofredparts if you need specifics. Wish I had that kind of money to get that motor and install in my Corrado.

2fast4you2 keep up the good work!! Love the build and have been following it for a quite a while :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK finally something has been done on the car  
The car was sanded and put in second hand filler 





































the bumpers: 










closed one of the holes for the front wind screen wipers and the rear one also


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

looking good man :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Would you be interested in adjustable trailing arms to battle the camber issue?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Would you be interested in adjustable trailing arms to battle the camber issue?


 I bought these for the chamber but ... I dont know.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I was always wondering how should Rallye look in pink :laugh::laugh: 

It's weird but good


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife begs me to paint ti pink :screwy: 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> I bought these for the chamber but ... I dont know.


 I might have better solution for you. 
Check your pm:thumbup:


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

2fast4you2 said:


> I bought these for the chamber but ... I dont know.


I have tried those, they are too weak and bend. 

http://www.kw-suspension.com/us/kw_clubsport.php


----------



## Grond (Aug 15, 2009)

awsome!!!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Did some shopping:

a set of Bi-xenon headlights from golf 5 to use the lenses with the shutter on the Rallye headlights 










I bot my self a co pilot *:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:










I was going for the antenna but why I bot the navigation I really don't know 

a Quattro gearbox



















and an MC from Audi TT RS 25.4 mm clip


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Moore new parts 

I was thinking for a very long time what to use for my gearstick and this is the answer 



















R pedals 










Clutch cylinder 










Front Audi TT RS brake lines :banghead: I tough they were steel braided but I guess I will be buying Braided ones 










the pads for Brembo handbrake calipers










finally the MC with the brake fluid tank and the Clutch pump 










I also bought a set of 4 Audi RS4 injectors which I will use with the stage 3 or 4 ;D when I buy an engine of course


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

Nice choice.:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK so here is some work done. Finally we started painting :facepalm: The interior and the engine bay have been painted and in the next few days so should the outside 














































And some more parts:

APR HPFP










Audi S3 IC










and a NS MKV Offset Dashpod from ECS










Audi R8 fuel pressure valve 










Audi Oil Cap 










and the first thing I will change on my 2.0 TFSI











also updated mu garage with some tools 





































The only thing that wories me is the size of the IC. It's a bit taller then the Rallye IC ?










but I think I'll find a solution :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> The only thing that wories me is the size of the IC. It's a bit taller then the Rallye IC ?


Yep, sure is. 

I crammed one into my Corrado and am in the process of wrapping it up. I needed to use the Corrado VR upper Rad support to get the extra height clearance, but also have an A/C condenser stuffed in there :laugh: I am sure you will be able to make it work 

pics are near the end of my build thread in my sig. Also, pic if you want to see what the inside of the core design looks like


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sdezego said:


> Yep, sure is.
> 
> I crammed one into my Corrado and am in the process of wrapping it up. I needed to use the Corrado VR upper Rad support to get the extra height clearance, but also have an A/C condenser stuffed in there :laugh: I am sure you will be able to make it work
> 
> pics are near the end of my build thread in my sig. Also, pic if you want to see what the inside of the core design looks like


 WOW!!!
You had a lot of modifications to make it fit but I dont have an AC so I'm hoping for as little less modifications


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

haha, yea. When I bought it, I looked at the rough measurements and figured, it should fit with minor modifications which is why I opted for it vs making my own out of a Bell or Garrett core. 1 minor modification turned into 2, then 3, then... LOL

The one bummer was the small bit I needed to get to fit between the headlights but it turns out it was pretty easy to correct. And, I probably wouldn't have had that problem w/o the A/C condenser pushing it forward.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

We need to get moving on this


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> We need to get moving on this


We certainly should


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

love it man, great work, i wish more of these were in canada


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally  Some paint and clear coat 



























































































Only one thing I have to say:
Just the naked eye can see the real beauty of the finish 

Also sone more parts arrived:

I bought NEW all possible screws 










and a special ??? thing that goes underneath the fixing points of the front fenders 










and another styling detail


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally after 10 months the Rallye is back in my garage 





































I didn't know where to start  I was all over mu garage taking out the parts stashed for the Rallye


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the assembly has started 




















And tinted the windows


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

More parts from the shopping list have arrived :laugh: 

OMP Steering wheel 










My racing shoes Alpinestars 










Carbone Lorraine brake pads for my rear Camaro SS Brembo Calipers 










and some more parts from the VW dealership


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Why didn't you pay more attention to the engine bay paintwork? Looks very rough to me. 

Your building speeds of all your projects are so high. Looks like you have enough €€ 

But great job so far :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

peter139 said:


> Why didn't you pay more attention to the engine bay paintwork? Looks very rough to me.
> 
> Your building speeds of all your projects are so high. Looks like you have enough €€
> 
> But great job so far :thumbup:


 You are right about the engine bay paintwork but I wasn't going for that glossy show look  and I wanted the welds to be covered in plaster (the thing that is being put over the welded parts). Sorry but don't know the exact names  
About the €€ :laugh: they come and go :banghead:


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

Looking good man :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updates  

The bumpers, rear view mirrors, front grill came back from painting :thumbup:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

When did you decide to go manual? Thought its was going to be Automatic


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> When did you decide to go manual? Thought its was going to be Automatic


 Well I newer said that I will go with a DSG,but built my tunnel to fit both the DSG and Manual gear switch box. But now I decided to go with manual because when my car hits stage 4 I will have to pay 6600$ for an upgrade of the DSG, so it can withstand the power :laugh: 
And I don't need that


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

awesome


----------



## angelvr6 (Nov 9, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> Well the assembly has started


 
I see you are also using the new ABS unit! how are you going to fit in the new style abs sensors since the old magnetic sensors don't work on this unit? 

i have a golf mk3 with an R36 DSG 4 Motion and MK5 dashboard.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

First of all I have watched your build and is awesome :thumbup:But how did your haldex work  

I see you are also using the new ABS unit! how are you going to fit in the new style abs sensors since the old magnetic sensors don't work on this unit? 


Well that is the milion $$$ question  
For the front I will steal Mario's idea and that is : 
magnetic rings on the CV joint 














































and on the rear I guess magnetic rings on the CV joint and ... we shall see :laugh: 

I hope this helps a little :wave:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK nothing much done but ... 

I decided to chrome all mu nuts and bolt so here are some of that: 










and more new parts 




























then started cutting the MK5 dashboard  



















and at the end I finally installed the brake lines :thumbup: 





































I painted the front lock carrier, lower cross member and completed the front end and the bonnet because I couldn't wait to see how will the car look at the end


----------



## angelvr6 (Nov 9, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> First of all I have watched your build and is awesome :thumbup:But how did your haldex work
> 
> I see you are also using the new ABS unit! how are you going to fit in the new style abs sensors since the old magnetic sensors don't work on this unit?
> 
> ...


 The Gen1 haldex works perfectly on the new system. since the ABS is in limp mode because the rear sensors haven't been installed yet, the haldex also goes in limp mode and works on a low fixed lock so 4x4 al the time . 

for the front sensors i've also used his idea but in stead of the original cv joint i have used the joints from the passat cc these joint already have room for the magnetic sensor!! 

for the rear i have been struggling for over a year now since the is no room at all on the outer joint. 
i have modified the inner joint and cover on the haldex unit to fit the sensor i'm going to fit the on the car next week!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmmm... interesting solution


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

angelvr6 said:


>


 
What is this sensor reading off of? Are you adding a tone wheel or is it reading directly of the round shaft?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

orangea2vr6 said:


> What is this sensor reading off of? Are you adding a tone wheel or is it reading directly of the round shaft?


 He would need to add a tone/impulse wheel in order to get a reading.


----------



## angelvr6 (Nov 9, 2008)

orangea2vr6 said:


> What is this sensor reading off of? Are you adding a tone wheel or is it reading directly of the round shaft?


 The ring that u see is a magnetic sensor ring from the newest VW. 
ist directly on the drive shaft.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

angelvr6 said:


> The ring that u see is a magnetic sensor ring from the newest VW.
> ist directly on the drive shaft.


 Yes, and it has to be a magnetic ring, nothing else can work


----------



## angelvr6 (Nov 9, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> Yes, and it has to be a magnetic ring, nothing else can work


 exactly  and the 4 need to been exactly the same :banghead:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK, finally something has been done 

I got the bolts and nuts from the roll cage and the door locks chromed 










bought some cardan shafts (Golf Mk4,Audi TT 8n,Golf mk5)










and glued the dash back together 



















and then cut and glued the other parts that needed fitting 














































and at the end how should the interior look like 



















only maybe without the navigation


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the carpet:-D


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

WOW!! The MK4 R32 and Audi TT driveshafts are different lengths? I always thought they were similar, but that is quite the difference.

And somehow the R32 has a longer wheelbase, but a shorter driveshaft?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jettasmooth said:


> WOW!! The MK4 R32 and Audi TT driveshafts are different lengths? I always thought they were similar, but that is quite the difference.
> 
> And somehow the R32 has a longer wheelbase, but a shorter driveshaft?


Sorry for the mix up :banghead:
When I posted the pictures I didn't wrote the Kardan shafts by order :laugh: On the picture they are Golf Mk4,Audi TT 8n,Golf mk5 I also fixed the order on the post :wave:


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

2fast4you2 said:


> Sorry for the mix up :banghead:
> When I posted the pictures I didn't wrote the Kardan shafts by order :laugh: On the picture they are Golf Mk4,Audi TT 8n,Golf mk5 I also fixed the order on the post :wave:


You are awesome!! Thanks for clearing that up for me!!! Looks like I did get the right one then, since I picked up the TT driveshaft

How much longer is that R32 MK4 driveshaft?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jettasmooth said:


> You are awesome!! Thanks for clearing that up for me!!! Looks like I did get the right one then, since I picked up the TT driveshaft
> 
> How much longer is that R32 MK4 driveshaft?


I think 9 sm or 3.543 inch


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

this is going to be insane :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well finally I received the last batch if nuts and bolts that went to chroming 










and so the work can continue  

mounted the front and rear axle, and started on the measuring the propshaft 














































so everything looking good :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> so everything looking good :thumbup:


Yes, sure does!


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

hadn't seen this thread in years, just stumbled back upon it. subscribed!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Made the propshaft bolt on the original Rallye propshaft holders 



















I also did a little intervention on the rear axle because the propshaft was a bit off center :banghead:










then unscrewed the fenders and put a special plastic sealant strip that I bought from the dealer



















and then screwed them back on with the new screws and special intermediate zinc plates (they are used so you don't scratch the color  )










then installed the drivers seat  . The codrivers will have to wait because I haven't received the seat rail for the seat :banghead: 










after all of that I assembled an BWA engine that I had in mu garage with the quattro gearbox and fitted that on the Rallye 




























there is enough space for a GT3076 I think :laugh:










and from under the car 










there is one problem that will need to be solved  
the gearbox as fitted is very close and will hit the front axle










and when the car will be on its wheels ...should look something like this:










then the oil pan will be around 11sm from the ground  Dont know if it will be a problem 










as you can see its almost the same height as the front axle


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Oil Pan is no problem you know it


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Oil Pan is no problem you know it


 Yes now that you mentioned it :thumbup:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Awesome work, and great progress. :thumbup:


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

Watching! :beer:


----------



## yurp2 (Feb 10, 2011)

shorty53186 said:


> Watching! :beer:


 x2. In for the finish :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys  

The lower engine mount finished 



















and the roll cage painted and half mounted  




























Still waiting for the big update


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And finally  
My big update  

Today I bought this: 



















a 2010 Seat Leon Cupra R :laugh: 

and the hart for the Rallye


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I only see 4 coilpacks?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I only see 4 coilpacks?


 Then I guess you haven't watched my thread from the beginning  
Because I become a Revo Dealer in my country I decided to go with a 2.0 TFSI K04 engine and Revo Stage 4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> Then I guess you haven't watched my thread from the beginning
> Because I become a Revo Dealer in my country I decided to go with a 2.0 TFSI K04 engine and Revo Stage 4


 ill send you 2.5 Rabbit Motor


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> ill send you 2.5 Rabbit Motor


 Thanks Issam but I gave up on the TTRS engine and we talked about the Rabbit engine  
It's 4 cylinders for me now :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nothing much done on the car at this time 
I tried to clean the gearbox but couldnt so I sandblasted it 



















installed a new hydraulic clutch pump 










then installed the gearbox on the engine and in the car it goes 



















I started conecting the water hoses and other stuff to see what needs to be modified  and when I came to the gear selector 
I had to drill some nasty holes to get that thing in the right position and length. I used the Audi TTs gear selector because as far as I know it has the longest cables 














































and it will be tight on the front end but I think I will manage to get the S3 IC and water cooler in there. If the MK5 GTI water cooler fits in there I was thinking of ordering the Mishimoto one and the Mishimoto fans


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Closed some of the cable holes 










bought an Golf MK4 lower engine mount 










and started cutting 




























and then made this:



















and then the final product 



















and the mount on the engine 










also bought the RS4 ignition coils for my engine 



















Moore to come :wave:


----------



## kevin_mkIII (Apr 13, 2008)

great thread... maybe i didnt read whole infos...but... in title there is 2.5tfsi... and you have 2.0 under the bonnet?? how it is?? :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kevin_mkIII said:


> great thread... maybe i didnt read whole infos...but... in title there is 2.5tfsi... and you have 2.0 under the bonnet?? how it is?? :thumbup:


When I started the build I wanted a 2.5 tfsi engine for my car but then I got the dealership for RevoTechnik in my country and thought that a K04 engine with a stage 4 should be a good commercial for the brand and what Revo can offer for the 2.0 TFSI engine 


P.S Stage 4 is 500+ hp


----------



## hellokarl69 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Driveshafts???*

Does anybody know what driveshafts i will need to mate with the latest haldex rear end with the VR6 syncro hubs? i need to know the correct inserts and lengths! do the R32's fit? I haven't sat down with all the bits to have a play yet because they're all over the place. If anybody could advise it would be greatly appreciated ;-)


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

hellokarl69 said:


> Does anybody know what driveshafts i will need to mate with the latest haldex rear end with the VR6 syncro hubs? i need to know the correct inserts and lengths! do the R32's fit? I haven't sat down with all the bits to have a play yet because they're all over the place. If anybody could advise it would be greatly appreciated ;-)


 I haven't came that far, so if anyone knows he is welcome to share that info


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally everything I need for my rear brake set up  










CNC machined adapters : 





































2sm H&R spacers 
































































And the finished product


----------



## hobitti (Apr 25, 2012)

Are those little calipers for handbrake? Nice build too:beer::beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks  
Yes they are Audi R8 hand brake calipers


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

arnt those brakes on the back a little over kill


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dik-van-dub said:


> arnt those brakes on the back a little over kill


 Not for me but ... 
As far the whole brake system goes everything has been calculated to work perfectly


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK ... I found some time to play with the rear ABS sensors: 

First I made a ring so I can get a little space 










and i got this: 










tried this but this way the sensor is short 










then started making space so I could push the ABS sensor from the inside out 










but this way the sensor came out too much 



















and then decided to do some cutting so: 










and got this: 



















the only problem will be the fixing the ABS sensor ... but with all the glues out there I thing It's possible  










If someone doesn't understand what I am trying to do : 










also the calipers and adapters are in filler and painted :


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Keeping it proper! :beer:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

^ very proper.. :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Still waiting for the big stuff but here is some small updates:

A little touch of Carbon 



















the rear door magnet motor (will be opened with this)



















Because I will be going for stage 3 I mounted the RS4 injectors 



















rear brakes done only waiting for the logo



















Golf MK5 GTI wiring










chopped up 










and the garbage


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing work


----------



## kevin_mkIII (Apr 13, 2008)

great...

handbreake calipers are from jaguar s type?? they are very similar


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kevin_mkIII said:


> great...
> 
> handbreake calipers are from jaguar s type?? they are very similar


They originally come from an Aston Martin, but are the same as on the Audi R8


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

I read this whole thread last night but it was really late and I was pretty sleepy so I left a dead comment. Now for the appropriate comment.

You sir, are a legend ! :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> I read this whole thread last night but it was really late and I was pretty sleepy so I left a dead comment. Now for the appropriate comment.
> 
> You sir, are a legend ! :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thanks


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK finally something getting done 










wires for the Haldex all sorted out( The wiring is from a Golf MK5 GTI) 










set an MK5 R32 power distributor ... because mu battery will be at the back of the car  




























the inner wiring  



















and finally after 3 months of waiting and a set of lost seat rails here they are... 










I also bought an K&N filter cone  










Many more parts bought and on they way from the US... it will be a long wait


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The cable for the + from the starter to the power battery is in place  
































































I had to drill a hole in the box (better in the box then in the chassis) 



















and then I came up with this...TESA red tape  





































;D


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And finally 



Precision turbo PT 5830


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK the red tape is gone and the wiring is almost finished: 

the steering pump connected










ECU in place










the opening for the ventilation sorted 










and ...



















Huston we have a lift off :laugh:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

2fast4you2 said:


> the red tape is gone


 :thumbup::thumbup:

and awesome to see everything powered up. :thumbup:


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome sauce!

nice job with the dash. what's the plan for the vents to replace them? anything oem that will fit?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> OK the red tape is gone


:thumbup:


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice build, always a joy to see a project like this, especially with a Rallye :thumbup:

Dash powered up looks great.


Will the Precision turbo work fine with Revo? All I've seen from Revo is software for Garret turbo's.
Or will they make a custom stage 4 map for you?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ries188 said:


> Very nice build, always a joy to see a project like this, especially with a Rallye :thumbup:
> 
> Dash powered up looks great.
> 
> ...


I'm a REVO dealer in my country and I think that wont be a problem...and has been allready tested on a Golf MK6 R20 with stage 3 and 4.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

platinumdub-18t said:


> awesome sauce!
> 
> nice job with the dash. what's the plan for the vents to replace them? anything oem that will fit?


The left and right went will be closed. Only the central vents will be functional.


----------



## desmodronic (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice project. Shame about inline five.. keep going, subskirbed! 

Pozdrav :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

looking incredible WOW!


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing work man


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Any updates ?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> Any updates ?


I'm currently working on a old project of mine, but also waithing for some parts that I bought from the US to arrive. I hope there will be updates soon


----------



## david100483 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet build man!!:thumbup::thumbup: can't wait to see more pictures and videos of this one opcorn: :beer:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

awesome car but i was a little disappointed after looking at the thread title then seeing a regular fsi


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> awesome car but i was a little disappointed after looking at the thread title then seeing a regular fsi


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally some of the parts I have ordered have arrived :wave:

first some tools needed for the wiring 



















an Golf MK5 GTI Mishimoto radiator and fans 










Tial wastegate 44mm 



















Aeromotive Stealth Fuel cell 



















an ECS clutch bleeding valve 










and a Go pro Hero2


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I've been searching for a good terminal removal kit like this. Does this kit in fact work on all the common VAG pin sizes?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> I've been searching for a good terminal removal kit like this. Does this kit in fact work on all the common VAG pin sizes?


As far as I know it does but don't know for sure ... haven't tried it yet


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you don't mind updating the thread with your opinion on the pin tools when you've used them that would be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes they do. I bought that set a year or two ago and it was well worth it. Not as sturdy as the Stahwile set, but then again they are 1/10 the price.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

I love coming back here every few months and catching up,on your progress.. Looking really good.


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

any news?


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

miketweedie said:


> any news?


+1


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well nothing yet :sly: 
I bought a HEP stage 2 intake manifold (waiting to arrive)










an AFI-REVO ex BSH exhaust manifold  (waiting to arrive)










and carbon panels for the front, rear and boot  (waiting to arrive in a week or so ...)

When they come I will do my best to already have the KW V3 coilovers that I plan on putting on the Rallye  and then the car should come together really fast 

Although there will be still a lot of work to be done :facepalm:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

wow^

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

nice work man:beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finaly !!! The Carbon panels that I ordered from LWS- Design UK are here 





































...so this means its time to roll the sleeves up and get working


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

opcorn:

Subscribed

Got to page 5 and could'nt see any more pics cause I'm at work


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

By the suggestion of the guy who does mu wiring I bought a Golf MK5 power windows motor with wiring to try and integrate them in the Rallye


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Finally got to go through the rest of the thread today. Eagerly awaiting more updates!


----------



## checcoa3 (Sep 15, 2011)

only now I see this topic.

work nothing short of fantastic!

compliments for the passion you have.


----------



## danmacary (Mar 17, 2011)

This is awesome man you do have a killer talent. Keep the build going and keep us updated every step of the way no matter how big or small. You are an inspiration to all of us but especially me. :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to all of you guys for the support :thumbup: 
Today I ordered and payed mu KW V3 coilovers  ...so as soon they come ... there will be many updates :wave:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today I got to completing the front end of the car. 
I took the water rad and fans and installed them ...














































but no space for the IC 




























so now the question is ... do I cut a perfectly good Rallye bumper and install an air to air IC or I buy a water to air IC and get it in here ...










Any suggestions


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

If it was a normal big bumper I would say cut it, but I would avoid it on a Rallye one :/ just my $.02


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey - dont cut it... I have fit a mk4 rad and a 28"x3" core behind my mk2 front end without cutting anything. Trim out the lower half of the grill/rad support and pin it on the rebar so it stays stiff for the hood to close. Use a passat lower rad support and mod it to sit back about 1.0" toward engine. If u are interest i can post some pics of mine. Im using single rounds but should be about the same

Pics in my build thread somewhere around page 10-11'ish


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

platinumdub-18t said:


> Hey - dont cut it... I have fit a mk4 rad and a 28"x3" core behind my mk2 front end without cutting anything. Trim out the lower half of the grill/rad support and pin it on the rebar so it stays stiff for the hood to close. Use a passat lower rad support and mod it to sit back about 1.0" toward engine. If u are interest i can post some pics of mine. Im using single rounds but should be about the same


I would love some pictures  I was thinking that,but would love to see it finished 
So pictures please


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Please post up those pictures!!:thumbup:


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

CorrieG60 said:


> Please post up those pictures!!:thumbup:




















Look carefully at the bumper to see the tiny peg I welded to the underside of the top of the rebar. There is a notch on the shortened rad support that it locks into to provide rigidity. 









Note the full length AEB runners in the mani plus extended plenum









Mk4 rad fits and 3" thick FMIC sits just below the bumper rebar but inside the bumper cover without trimming. The trick was to push the rad as close to the intake as possible. 

I'm a little confused why your engine is so close to the front end... Do the 2.0T's sit that different than the 1.8t's do? I have a really long runner intake plenum and still tooooons of space in front of engine. 

















The pics of my FMIC and shortened rad support are all on my iPhone. I will upload them tomorrow. I will be towing my mk2 to my new garage this weekend and can get pics of anything else that might help you then too!

The iPhone pics will really help to show the fitment. It's a huge core I'm using - I can't believe it fit so well to be honest - I was also considering air to water


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

Ps - have been watching your build for a while. Am a big fan of this car and the work you're putting in. My mk2 build is a small humble project in comparison and with different goals. Mine is just about a syncro/haldex swap and full ME7 swap to support a massive turbo 1.8t - strictly a drag racing machine legal for the road.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A big Thanks !!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

OK the Mishimoto is going out and for sale :wink: and I will be getting an Alloy 2 row MK2 water rad and thinking of going with the Forge TT RS IC. 
I hope I can mount them one on top of the other and get that done :laugh:
In the meantime i made a great progress... managed to get the MK5 power windows motors to work in the Rallye manual window rail's :rock:
Again great help from my friend Mario Bacher :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mounted the power window motors and rails, everything wired up (Lock,Unlock,windows UP&down and tailgate release )










and then the Carbon panels 














































also find time to do this :


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Today arrived the Audi TT RS Forge Intercooler


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Where are the switches located?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> Where are the switches located?


I haven't found a place to put them yet, but they will be somewhere on the center console :thumbup:


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

2fast4you2 said:


> Did some shopping:
> 
> a set of Bi-xenon headlights from golf 5 to use the lenses with the shutter on the Rallye headlights
> 
> ...


 is the MC 25.4 in piston size ?? and how much did you hav to pay for it ??


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes its the 25.4 and I payed 150 Euro for it


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updates:
I went and bought Tires for mu 17" Oz Ultraleggeras 215/40/17










and on the wheels 



















the headlights and tail lights are connected as is all the wiring 



















and even the door opening on the dash 










after the long search for a water radiator I decided to work with what I got :screwy:




























and the result 





































I made a holder for the IC










some holes to get it fixed 



















and the front end complete with the fans 



















with the bumper 



















I had to cut the front bumper just a little (I'm not glad)


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It keeps getting better and better :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why did you not use the original rallye intercooler?
This one looks so small. Or wasn't there enough space with this engine?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ries188 said:


> Why did you not use the original rallye intercooler?
> This one looks so small. Or wasn't there enough space with this engine?


Well I moved the engine a little more to the front than I should and the problems began 
No space for the original Rallye IC as you can see no space even for the fans 
This IC is a Forge Motorsport Audi TT RS IC and its really thick...I hope it does the job :laugh:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I see you had to cut out the center support on your core support to fit the IC. Have you tried shutting the hood yet? on mine the support flexed too much for the hood to even latch so I had to fab a new center piece.


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Is this car going to be a daily drive or strict track car?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> I see you had to cut out the center support on your core support to fit the IC. Have you tried shutting the hood yet? on mine the support flexed too much for the hood to even latch so I had to fab a new center piece.


It doesn't flex for now but I will be doing something to get it rigid once again


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> Is this car going to be a daily drive or strict track car?


This is going to be a FUN car :laugh: (for big Kids)
I will drive it to work sometimes and for sure on the track


----------



## Purga (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations, one of the best projects I've ever seen!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Purga said:


> Congratulations, one of the best projects I've ever seen!


Thanks !!!

Made a holder for the Fuel cell 





































and everything completed 



















after 3 months of waiting came the Exhaust manifold (Revo but made by AFI Turbo) :laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Arrived the ...





































and got to work


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Surprised you'd go through such an intensive build and not put better tires on the car. 

Still amazing though. :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Surprised you'd go through such an intensive build and not put better tires on the car.
> 
> Still amazing though. :thumbup:


This set is only here so I can test the car and see what the car is asking from the tires and mainly for the dimension 
I was thinking between 205 and 215 and I bought the 215 because Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 is produced in 215/40/17 :laugh:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

The first set of tires on something like this are merely for "break-in" They will last about 2 weeks.......long enough to tune it:laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jhines_06gli said:


> The first set of tires on something like this are merely for "break-in" They will last about 2 weeks.......long enough to tune it:laugh:


Got that right


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

2fast4you2 said:


> Got that right


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Loving this car more and more!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Got the car on wheels  ...and painted the headlights in black 























































Bought a clutch  thanks to Issam Abed :thumbup:


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

Love coming back here and seeing updates! 

:beer::beer: To a great guy !


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Anytime sir!:thumbup:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Its a shame about the front bumper.


----------



## Eunos Cosmo (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe this is the build thread which I registered here for. It`s allways pleasure to see that here, on the Balkans the good cars are continuing to multiply. Now I can just dream to have your resources and enthusiasm some day. I admire your project and will continue to keep an eye on it.

Поздрави от България!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Eunos Cosmo said:


> Maybe this is the build thread which I registered here for. It`s allways pleasure to see that here, on the Balkans the good cars are continuing to multiply. Now I can just dream to have your resources and enthusiasm some day. I admire your project and will continue to keep an eye on it.
> 
> Поздрави от България!


Thanks Friend :thumbup: :beer::beer::beer:
Поздрав од Македонија Братко :laugh:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Хубавата е колатата ти бе!

Аз сьм от София :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Хубавата е колатата ти бе!
> 
> Аз сьм от София :thumbup:


Pozdrav :thumbup::beer:


----------



## hyper_sonic (Nov 1, 2010)

*Crazy project!*

Поздравляю, отлично!:thumbup::beer:
Respect from Russia!


----------



## Mike45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just great!!

:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Axle shafts finally finished. After a long search for original ones wit the right dimensions ... i had ro make them  

 

but there is one thing that I really don't like  

 

 

I think the angle is too big and it will be braking joints :sly: 
as for the others .... 

 

 

 

 

when lowered on the ground they are pretty straight 

 

 

 

got it out so it can see some sunlight  

 

 

and with my other project 

 

made a holder for the expansion tank 

 

 

 

 

finally arrived the boot carbon cards


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any chance you'll drive the Rallye to the M.I.V.W. event in Holland, August 4?

This year they have a special Rallye line-up.
Would be nice to see the car in person.

http://www.volksforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113348


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ries188 said:


> Any chance you'll drive the Rallye to the M.I.V.W. event in Holland, August 4?
> 
> This year they have a special Rallye line-up.
> Would be nice to see the car in person.
> ...


I would love that but its impossible  
I'm redoing the engine holders again, then painting, and still waiting for some parts from the US ...so i guess the Rallye should be done in ... 2-3 months


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> Any updates?


Well there is some progress 

the engine holders have been redone 







now the engine is 4sm to the back and 4 sm up towards the hood 
advantages of the modification of the holders:

- more space in the front at the radiators 



- the shifting cables were a bit short but know all OK 



- the drive shaft looks perfectly positioned 



- the oil pan is not lower than the front axle and the gearbox is not that close to the axle as it was 



and everything in filler and waiting to be painted 





made the hood shocks from a passat (but they are a bit short so I will be getting ones from an Audi A5)



it seams they will not get in the way 



then everything painted and assembled



than messed a little with the electrics 






bought some elbows and pipes f70X1.5mm



BSH catch can 



Forge blow off 



mounted 







and today I did this:







more to come :thumbup:


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Harryshah said:


> Keep up the good work :thumbup:


:thumbup::beer::beer:

Yesterday I welded the pipes (mig CO2) but them sanded the welds a bit and polished them. Its not the best job but its OK 





and cut out a piece of the front bumper, so I can get more air to the IC


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

I also bought a set of 4 Audi RS4 injectors which I will use with the stage 3 or 4 ;D when I buy an engine of course 








[/QUOTE]

You wasted your money.....those injectors flow the same amount....the RS4 injector being bigger than others is a myth...you need the uprated FSI high pressure pump.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I read something about that but ... what's done it's done 
And I have an APR HPFP :thumbup:

Edit :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4991112-Stock-vs-S3-vs-RS4-injectors-SOME-GOOD-INFO


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Injector Info*

Like I briefly mentioned it, two weeks ago when we met in your garage, GM injector seem to fit!
I'm sure you can find them locally. They are used in the new Opel models, like Insignia Turbo. Good luck!


here is a link:

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43120


----------



## cromotion (Sep 12, 2011)

Svaki dan je sve tezi...

keep going buddy!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cromotion said:


> Svaki dan je sve tezi...
> 
> keep going buddy!


:thumbup::beer:

made this for the lower engine mount :wink:





The friend who welded this says it will newer snap


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

The ugly welds are always the strongest  My welds aren't nearly as pretty as most, but they don't break *knocks on wood*


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

This is just getting better and better! Is that just a painter expansion tank? Want new one for my own rallye, the oem looks so bad.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## robsgotit (Jan 25, 2004)

Unreal excellent job. Do you work on it everyday all day?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

robsgotit said:


> Unreal excellent job. Do you work on it everyday all day?


TNX!!!
No I usually work after my work time, that is after 4:00 pm till 8-9:00 pm and almost everyday for almost 4 years


----------



## robsgotit (Jan 25, 2004)

^ gotcha I'm scrolling thru like damn this guys got massive amounts of work done everyday haha


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

I tip my hat to you sir. I've been following this build pretty much since the beginning.
and I must say I wish I had your talent and patients!:thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

**mk1nutt** said:


> I tip my hat to you sir. I've been following this build pretty much since the beginning.
> and I must say I wish I had your talent and patients!:thumbup:


:thumbup: Thanks :beer:

Nothing much happening with the build  got some parts gathered 

Greddy Profec Boost controller 





the return pipe from the IC to the TB is a f63 but i decided to make an F70 one because the exit from the IC is F70, and in the future I plan on getting an F70 TB so...



Siliconhoses parts






I also ordered some parts from Samco that this firm did not produce 



and finally the clutch and the 38mm wastegate are here in my hands 





and I cant believe the quality difference between Samco (blue) and SiliconHoses (black)



the pipe from the turbo to the IC fixed 



and the thing bothering me for so long :banghead:



no room for the wastegate but i put in a smaller brake booster (golf mk5 R32) and now there is a bit more space.



but I still had to redo the manifold:



and welded 





and:



also bought parts for the scream pipe



so we'll see what happens :wave:


----------



## jt7r (Feb 23, 2013)

Just read your whole thread. All i can say is thank you :laugh:

This whole build thread is amazing! :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

toll said:


> Just read your whole thread. All i can say is thank you :laugh:
> 
> This whole build thread is amazing! :beer:


Thanks :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome thread dude... :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

awesome build


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Any updates mate?


----------



## Brute71 (Sep 24, 2012)

just read through this build, great work so far! :beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys :beer:
There will be updates soon  
I got caught up with mu other project (in a hurry to finish it) :laugh:


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

looking very good so far! :beer:


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

any new years updates?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

miketweedie said:


> any new years updates?


Nothing really  I will have some new parts coming in a couple days 
But nearlu finished with my other project ...my daily :laugh:


----------



## branko10 (May 17, 2011)

ovo ce biti naj lepsi golf na balkanu, svaka ti cast brate  
pozdrav iz srbije!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

branko10 said:


> ovo ce biti naj lepsi golf na balkanu, svaka ti cast brate
> pozdrav iz srbije!


Hvala brate :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

2fast4you2 said:


> Nothing really  I will have some new parts coming in a couple days
> But nearlu finished with my other project ...my daily :laugh:


Is a mk4 with a TT engine? I had done this swap in a mk4 GLI --- absolutely loved that power and response level in a FWD car. was perfect for a daily.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

platinumdub-18t said:


> Is a mk4 with a TT engine? I had done this swap in a mk4 GLI --- absolutely loved that power and response level in a FWD car. was perfect for a daily.


In fact is an Audi A3 (the one that didn't came to the states ) With a k04 engine but with a GT2871R turbo and the Revo stage 3 :thumbup:
Nothing special but a nice Daily :beer::beer:


----------



## S3-Dan (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome Amel, been looking forward to this for years ! huurrryyyy.....


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

S3-Dan said:


> Awesome Amel, been looking forward to this for years ! huurrryyyy.....


I'm afraid the the Rallye will have to wait for another year Dan :banghead: I went crazy with my S3 and now going with a strocker engine and a big turbo. Just spent over 8000$ on it and that's too much for me so the Rallye will have to wait, unless some miracle happens and I sell the Audi :laugh:


----------



## magnetron (Jun 2, 2013)

what a beast! 
i'm very interested in the MBC 25.4 

i'm driving a Polo 6n GTI with G60 front brakes, and i'm in doubt what to choose, MBC 22MM or 25.4MM (or is that overkill)?! :screwy:

Amazing project!


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

Its been a year now! The people (kindly) demand updates!!! lol


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

platinumdub-18t said:


> Its been a year now! The people (kindly) demand updates!!! lol


You are right, but sadly there are no updates for now :facepalm: The Rallye is still in my possession and will be finished...but how long will I need ...well thats another story 
My Regards :wave:


----------



## earntson_Kc (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting looking vehicle when its done. Nice job on all the progress !


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Amel do you have any updates to share ?


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

vwetish said:


> Hey Amel do you have any updates to share ?


Sorry no updates  This project has been on a standstill for the past year, but I haven't given up on it


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys 
This project has had a step back in the past 3 years but that is about to change :wave:
I sold some of the things that I had for my Rallye and used some of the stuff for my other project Audi S3 but here we go again!!!
The engine was sold but now I bought another one with a stock ko4 turbo so that will be my starting point. The plan is to get the car driving and I guess stage 2+ for starters and then I will see what comes next :beer:
I have started gathering parts and something that fills my heart the most are the new wheels from Compomotive !!!


----------



## ries188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good to see this project is not dead yet. Would be a shame if this Rallye would never get done after all the work you put in it already.

Wheels are very nice :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In the mean time I sold the engine that I had for this project so to continue I had to get another engine  .The new engine that I bought was from a wrecked car so I didn't noticed that one of the screw points where the engine holder mounts is broken. So I had to try and fix it somehow 
Found this :









found it here :wave:

http://www.dieselgeek.com/Broken_2_0T_VW_Engine_Block_Fix_Bracket_p/vg-2.0t.htm

And bought a HPFP and the balance shaft delete kit from VISmotorsport and some Stilen piping for the engine to breathe from USPmotorsport



A couple of days ago finally the intake arrived ( after 4 months of waiting and being lied by the manufacturer  



and got back to work  Got out the balance shaft assembly and installed the parts that I got from VIS Motorsport 









and the engine is in :wave:



new engine mounts 



and how it is now ..


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)




----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

As i decided to get back at this build there were some parts sold some new so needed to decide in which way the build was going to be going. I sold mi southbend clutch and my CDL engine but now got another one and it was a complete with K04 turbo and I was thinking of keeping it with a stock turbo 😇 but at the end decided to go big again. Other thing I will change is the gearbox. I'm probably going with the DSG DQ250, and that would be all :happy2: 

First thing I wanted to do is figure out the fueling system so I started with moving the fuel cell to the back of the car because in my country I have to have rear seats to be able to register the car and it's would be easier to fill up 



So started with making a bracket that would hold in place the fuel cell



And this is the final product..



I haven't finished the lines and other stuff that are needed for the fueling because I need some parts that I will be ordering but for now I'm continuing my work with what I have ...

So out with the K04 and in with the manifold and the big one ...



Did some pipe work earlier but I did it From An F70 tubing and I thought it was a bit overrated so did one from an f63 tubing ...










Also started on the intake



changed the S3 injectors for the RS4 ones 



One of my biggest concerns was the rear drive axle because if I cut and weld it to size there is no one in my country that could balance it so I tried combining and found a solution. Front pice from an MK5 R32 and the back longer one from an MK1 Audi TT 



That's all for now but will keep you posted


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been watching this build since the beginning. Good to see you back at it. Keep up the great work!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Enter the chicken said:


> I have been watching this build since the beginning. Good to see you back at it. Keep up the great work!



^ This!


----------

